# Most introverted extroverts



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Most introverted extroverts


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll go for ENFP


----------



## Moose (Jul 20, 2011)

We are the most introverted. Because being an ENFP is EXHAUSTING...we need lots of time to recoup & do it again. I equally enjoy my social times and my alone time because both are so necessary.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

ENFPs are pretty introverted I think, as an ENTP I value my time alone,I used to test as an INTP so that might just be me though.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Enfp/enfj


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

ENTP. I can be aggressively extroverted and often can't shut up, but eventually I need to have my "me" time for processing and to work on my countless projects. I think many of us can be that way, sometimes to the extent where some of us may think we're actually introverts--until people we know set up straight, that is.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Ne and Te doms


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I think extroverted NF's and ENTP's. ENTJ's to a lesser extent to. EN overall is less extroverted than ES. 
the NF temperment has a leaning towards introversion because of a need for authenticity and self reflection, and ENTP's are barely extroverts. I know a few and while they are amazing company in small groups because of the badass nerd vibe, they ARE nerds  large groups shut them up.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Typically it's Ne dominants, that is ENTP/ENFP, who will be viewed as the most introverted extroverts, I guess its because Ne gathers (and generates) so damn much of everything that it really needs either Ti or Fi to filter through what is gathered. But any extraverted function dominant can have a very introverted side if their auxiliary is well-developed. Outside of cognitive functions, where extroversion is usually a byword for sociability, it's quite possible for cognitive extraverted dominants to be called "introverted", just as it is that introverted dominants could be considered quite sociable, and therefore extroverted.


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

*Looks at self* Me? I can be introverted at times. Plus, I'm a bit nerdy, not into maths ('cause as we all know, maths is the Devil's idea of a good time!!!) and I've never played stuff like Dungeons and Dragons, but I do like National Geographic, obscure shit, outer space, strange theories, the prehistoric era, ancient cultures and civilizations, Shakespeare, classical music, mythology, learning, Pokemon, science fiction and fantasy, going to the library (I hardly ever buy books, because I prefer to go to the library) and my IQ is above average.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I vote ENTP. I know a few, and all of them fit the non-Jungian description of introvert pretty darned well. Only reason they'd be considered extraverts is because they lead with Ne.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

ENFP, I would say ENTP is a close 2nd.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

ENFP for sure. For a long time, I thought I was an INFP, because I tend to spend a lot more time to myself than the stereotypical extrovert. I also couldn't tell whether my Ne or Fi was more dominant. But after doing more research, I realized that the difference between an ENFP and an INFP is not whether I spend more time alone or with people. Rather, it's where I feel the most energized. I came to the conclusion that I usually have more energy after interacting with lots of people, and I tend to get drained after being alone for too long.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Enfp


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Violator Rose said:


> ENFP for sure. For a long time, I thought I was an INFP, because I tend to spend a lot more time to myself than the stereotypical extrovert. I also couldn't tell whether my Ne or Fi was more dominant. But after doing more research, I realized that the difference between an ENFP and an INFP is not whether I spend more time alone or with people. Rather, it's where I feel the most energized. I came to the conclusion that I usually have more energy after interacting with lots of people, and I tend to get drained after being alone for too long.





The_Wanderer said:


> Typically it's Ne dominants, that is ENTP/ENFP, who will be viewed as the most introverted extroverts, I guess its because Ne gathers (and generates) so damn much of everything that it really needs either Ti or Fi to filter through what is gathered. But any extraverted function dominant can have a very introverted side if their auxiliary is well-developed. Outside of cognitive functions, where extroversion is usually a byword for sociability, it's quite possible for cognitive extraverted dominants to be called "introverted", just as it is that introverted dominants could be considered quite sociable, and therefore extroverted.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ENTP from what I can see. I love being out and about but I definitely need my alone time to really think to myself and digest everything.


----------

